# The "What are you listening to..." thread



## Splych (Nov 15, 2009)

iunno if this is the right section, but just post here songs you are listening to, or think are good songs. Any songs are welcome in this thread. Just don't spam, and adding a YouTube video would be even better =]

I am listening to:
Replay by IYAZ


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2009)

Ye know, there were several of this threads back then.

Nonetheless:



Suddenly listening to Zeppelin again after spamming my ears with music from Ozzy and BLS. Gotta say, Zeppelin is always awesome.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bullet For My valentine
Avenged Seven Fold
Five Finger Death Punch
Sum 41
Yellowcard
Deep Purple
Iron Maiden
Foo Fighters
Lots more...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 15, 2009)

I am listening to:


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 15, 2009)

Some song someone is playing really loud outside.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 15, 2009)

Listening to this right now. SO adorable! I think I'm liking it even more than the real thing.


----------



## saison (Nov 15, 2009)

Nothing, but the Ichirin no Hana (Huge Hollow mix). Find it yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too lazy to find it right nao.

+ It would bandwidth death D:


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165438


----------

